# 4.4 Mile Shot



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Impressive.Granted, they took a lot of shots but over 4 miles. Surprisedly still almost 700 fps.









7,774 Yards: New World Record Rifle Shot Set in Wyoming


A team of long-range shooting experts in Wyoming set what appears to be the new world record for the longest rifle shot ever completed: 7,774 yards or 4.4 miles. Scott Austin and Shepard Humphries led the team from Nomad Rifleman, a shooting range and instruction center based in Jackson Hole...




www.themeateater.com





Kip


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That is crazy! 4.4 miles and 24 1/2 seconds to get there. 69 shots to hit the 8” circle!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Kinda wild but I suppose a blind guy hits a barn sometimes. Couldn't imagine..


----------

